# SkullCandy HESH



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

I own a pair of these, they're great (and only $50). But I wouldn't wear the for riding. They are BIG, and while the sound is orgasmic for the price, the chassis is VERY cheaply made, You could snap these things in half easily, and you're hard-pressed to find anything other then cheap-ass plastic on em. 
And you can't fold them. I still reccomend these highly, but more for chilling and stuff (on bus rides, in cars, etc). For good riding junk, get the SkullCandy Smokin' Buds. Awesome sound, incredible fit, $32. Nuff said.


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

thanks for the reply and input. im not really looking for
something to ride with. like you said, they'd be great for
bus rides and stuff like that and im just looking for something
i can listen with that delivers tons of quality. my brother
has the skullcandy low riders and i like how you can fold
them up but i dont like how they're so small. i want something
that'll cover my ears and cancel outside noise. do you have 
any recommendations? please and thanks.


----------

